

Information Overload, the Early Years - ccoop
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/11/28/information_overload_the_early_years/?page=full

======
jamii
This is a fascinating historical perspective on the problem. I think the
people who complain about the internet reducing attention span and memory are
missing the point. Our intelligence is not reduced, just more and more
distributed outside our bodies. Me + laptop + wifi is a much more intelligent
and capable creature than plain old me and that gap will only widen as we
develop more tools for handling information and offloading the parts of
intelligence where computers outperform human brains.

